
Facebook will start showing ads to users even if they’re using an ad blocker - okket
http://www.recode.net/2016/8/9/12406882/facebook-ad-blocker-update
======
xrstf
Discussion about this seems to happen in this submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12254680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12254680)

------
siscia
Not sure how I feel about.

First I already see some ads on facebook even with ublock activated, however I
must be honest and those ads are not THAT bad... Somehow recurrent (I see the
same ad more than enough time to actually remember to have already saw it
before), but honestly not so annoying and of stuff that I may actually need
/enjoy (this makes me wonder the level of data they keep on me).

However I don't like that I don't have a way to stop seeing on my computer, on
my internet connection ads, even if they are not annoying...

But still facebook is an useful medium if used correctly, so I am happy to pay
something for it...

It is a complex issues on my book...

------
helthanatos
Lol... Facebook is as useless to me as Forbes now. Good luck with your scare
tactics. It's quite easy to switch to something else, if they do figure it
out, it will cause more harm than good.

------
jasonkostempski
"The social network says it will start using software to show ads to users who
visit Facebook via a desktop, even if they’re using an ad blocker."

What does that even mean?

~~~
Spooky23
They'll probably deliver ads natively.

~~~
jasonkostempski
They should say that, not that they "will start using software" because it
sounds like they'll try to install adware on your machine.

------
JTon
Guys, don't bother clicking the link. There is not even an inkling of a
technical information of how Facebook is going to achieve this.

------
Overtonwindow
Challenge accepted

